# Freezing Smoked Chicken



## jeepdiver (Jul 23, 2007)

I smoked a couple of chickens yesterday, and want to freeze some of the leftovers.  While Beef and Pork usually turn out ok, every time I vacuum pack chicken or turkey, when it defrosts it is always stringy and dry, no matter how good it was when it went in.

Does anyone else have this problem? Anyone have any suggestions for the best way to freeze chicken?


----------



## mossymo (Jul 23, 2007)

When I smoke turkeys we debone them and slice it up for sandwich meat, then vacuum pack and freeze. Haven't had any problems that way.


----------



## watery eyes (Jul 23, 2007)

Ours stay pretty moist here even when frozen, but you might consider a finishing sauce like the ones used for pulled pork.

We sometimes freeze ours with a Buffalo Sauce cause that's one of the ways we like it best reheated.

Lot's of ideas here on site.....just do some looking around and don't be afraid to experiment.


----------



## crewdawg52 (Jul 24, 2007)

Never needed to do it with chicken, but with fresh fish (ones I caught and fileted), I submerge the filets in plasitc or paper milk cartoons filled with water.  Make sure everything is under water, then freeze.


----------



## short one (Jul 24, 2007)

When we smoke chicken to freeze, I cut them in half, down the back and breast, cook to about 150-160, wrap in foil and finish. Let cool, wrap again in foil leaving the juice in the packet, and freeze. My wife will take out a half, let it thaw for a while, place in oven of cookie sheet and reheat slowly. Open the foil and eat, pitch the skin, it's kinda rubbery.


----------

